# Polygon mittels der Klasse PathIterator Koordinateneckpunkte



## Guest (18. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ist es möglich von einem Polygon mittels der Klasse PathIterator die einzelnen Koordinateneckpunkte abzufragen bzw. sich ausgeben zu lassen??
Danke für jeden Hinweis oder entsprechendes Beispiel.

Rudi


----------



## Marco13 (7. Jan 2007)

Hi

Falls sich das nicht inzwischen geklärt hat: Es geht. Hier ist ein bißchen ungetesteter Code, aus dem Gedächtnis hingeschrieben, aber grundsätzlich müßte es ungefähr so gehen:


```
Polygon p = ... das polygon ...
float coords[] = new float[6];
PathIterator iter = p.getPathIterator(someAffineTransform); // Da sollte vmtl. die "identity"-AffineTransform übergeben werden
while (!iter.isDone())
{
    int code = iter.currentSegment(coords);
    if (code == PathIterator.SEG_LINETO)
    {
       System.out.println("Puknt bei "+coords[0]+" / "+coords[1]);
    }
    iter.next();
}
```

Wenns Probleme gibt, sag nochmal bescheid, dann mach' ich was compilierbares draus.

bye


----------

